# goofing off



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Verizon just sent me this new phone and it has free internet for a month soooo.......here I sit in class checking GPB. Awsome/ Im a high tech *******. ooohh.....teacher looking......got to go...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hahahaha....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO.....Better not get caught...


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

lol. Teachers.. pfff.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

LOL psssshhh I'm at work more than half the time I am on here. 

Way to stick it to the man!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He thats not fair my cell wouldn't access GP


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

MAN this is cool, Im at home now but the phone amazes me. ITs the Dare from Verizon. Anyway I was at work, in In-Service for the Fire Dept. ONce a year we have to go on day shift for a week and do refresher courses. ITS SOOOOO boring, I will be checking in tomarrow as well!!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you might just have to sighn up for internet on your phone now lol.


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

I HAVE THAT PHONE THEY ARE REALLY COOL!


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

GPB is the home page on my iPhone...lol.


----------

